# Train Shed / Storage



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Before anyone asked, I can remove 6 screws from any point and get inside. 
This is to store cars only and to keep me from killing the dog for messing things up. 
Made out of all scrap metals but for the roof. 
Vented ridge ( coming Monday) two sky lights , end plexiglass to see trains moving. 
screened areas to keep wasp from coming in. And hopefully mouse proof. 








32ft long and 6ft wide. 










Built like those car port thingys. 








Hinged like airport doors 








12" clearance high


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey, i thought that area was supposed to be for your passenger cars? no!!! i guess things changed when you got the dog.. he is huge!!!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif i betcha he could pick up some of them cars and fling um all over the place??/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif i guess thats why you build the storage builing to keep him out of the trains???? 
Nick...


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW what a building / yards


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

I remember the construction pics Marty, and like Nick I was under the impression that it was going to be a passenger depot. 
Anyway it looks great with the overall roof and your stock will be well protected from the rains that you seems to have had a fair amount of in Nebraska of late. Nice work. 

If you ever get out of large scale trains you can always rent it out to Wall-Mart.


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Marty


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

What's the dog doing? Using the rolling stock for Chew Toys?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I loved the passenger station idea, but it real life with sticks, leaves, dog it just won't work. 
Plus in winter its a drifting area. 
I'm getting lazy, this still can be used as a station area. But for 360 days out of the year its just me. The two mains will stay clear. main 3 will be for parking of locals. the rest is storage. box car train, grain, tank/lumber, and 3 tracks with coal. Plus the passenger trains will be on ready tracks in the shop. 
I was looking at the Fairplex photos that someone had posted and I liked their shed. mine is smaller. 
My next goal is to get the turntable up and ready for Sept. By the steam up bay.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Mouse Proof??? Ha, nothing is mouse proof. I still can't convince my wife of that fact.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice looking shed Marty. It's big enough to double as an emergency guest room for two men and a boy!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The trains have to pass through this every time around?


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Nicely done Marty. It's about twice as big as mine, which is off on a siding. But you will really enjoy having made up trains right there ready to run in minutes. I am really interested in the folding door. If I take all the switches out of mine to make room for more cars, then I will need to open the end up like you have. I can't tell what holds it open, but that is an excellent design. Can you splain this to me. 
Paul


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Golding terminal is now indoors! 

I was just in Chicago's "Ogilvie" station the other day, with all the trains sitting inside. It's just a block away from Union Station with the trains in the basement.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job Marty. How long did it take to build?


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty you're the king. That's really clever and nicely executed. 


Only thing I'd hesitate about would be sound--that shed will be LOUD in the rain


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Quite the train shed, very nice Marty! Thanks for the pics and how to. i like how the door swings up.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I had scrap 2" angle iron from old roadbed that I tested and did not like. 
I made a jig out of 1 X 2s on a sheet of OSB and welded 5 sections, then a plate on the bottome with concrete holes. I did have to relay the outer east track to make it fit because when I poured the slab I did not worry if it was square at the time. 
After bolting the vertical supports in place and square I then installe two 16' X 38 " sheets of discounted galv roof. I had wanted white but cheat is cheat with todays streel prices. 
Then I ripped some CCA treated 1 X 6 and screwed them into place on the sides. took some J and placed it on top of the sides to keep wasp from entering. 
I'll take a photo of the vent once I finish it. 
This is light weight and strong as a car port type cover, yet can be taken apart in no time. 
I plan to cover the turntable area also. 
I may remove the ends at open houses. I don't want the dog to walk in and knock cars over.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Sooooo If all your cars are going outside, what is going in the workshop? More cars and engines? Couple of more BIGBOY'S? Maybe get the old gas turbine done?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Don 
I'm old and lazy, and i like to run most of all that I have . The gons, bulkheads, pulpwood cars etc. are up and ready to run any time. Next time you come to run just bring your locos and hook on to what ever you want to pull. 

The coal train may stay indoors because of size in the old storage tracks.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice, Marty..... That sure looks good.... We smaller people can even get in out of the rain... Yup, being vertically challenged can have it's advantages....


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

OH, Dave asked how long to build? 
two months of tring to figure just what I wanted to do VS do nothing at all. 

Once I accepted that the station won't not work. 

Once it "clicks" two evenings cutting and welding. one evening of metal cutting/installing. 
two evenings of ends, prime paint, etc. 
Vents are on today. 
I tried to take my time, but I do "building" for a living. All building projects on the RR is run like I would if I built a garage for someone. 
Alot of times I order decals after the car is painted to force me to let the paint dry good. 
I have materials, truck parts all stocked for next winters cold evenings of scratchbuilding what ever.. 









Max will be alot bigger than Angel was. 
Hes 10 months old now.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Very impressive. From this view point it could be mistaken for the real thing ! 










_Looking at this gives me some great ideas. _


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I see a couple of kinks that the dog stepped on before I got it covered. need to staighten it out. Its like a small "steel" builking.


----------



## Robbie Hanson (Jan 4, 2008)

Large. It's gotta be nice having enough cars to actually fill that thing!


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Robbie Hanson on 07/30/2008 4:20 PM
Large. It's gotta be nice having enough cars to actually fill that thing!




Hi Robbie, 

I reckon around 120+. Well, in just over two years collecting I'm almost half way there but there is a train of thought by some people around these parts that "you have enough already"  which, for my small railroad, is quite true.


----------



## AndyC (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, that's a nice looking train shed... It can still be a passenger terminal, a lot of the old/older style terminals had ""Train Sheds"" to keep people dry and snow free......... 

Andy


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Marty, 

I know it's late in the build, but I also have realized you love working on your railroad. So, how about building a big depot next to it, and making the sides removable. That way it can be a storage shed when you want, and a train shed when you want a large station. You have a great layout and I hope to make it in Sept., even if I don't have something ready to run. 

Chris


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris 
thats an idea. 
right now any sides can come off with 6 screws. 
A good friend drop by awhile back when he was in town, very smart, wise , college type guy. 
Kinda in to rocks, strange... 
He said a few things that made me ,,,THINK!!!! 
And I think I am going back to my original vision of how I wanted it. 
That is open mainline running. 
I like to just let the trains go. 
I have always believed as the good book says, man (woman) without a vision will perish. 
Same with GRRers. You need goals and a vision and get out and make it happen.


----------



## Mo Southern (Jun 20, 2008)

Marty, 
Good looking shed.You were your dog is going to be a big one.


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Very cool, Marty! Why don't you escape the heat and humidity and come out to God's Country and build one for me?  We may hit 80 degrees today. 

Cheers, 
Matt


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

On a postive note, this update.
The storage shed held up good this winter, no leaks or snow blowing in. This past weekend I took a switcher and pulled the cars out and found NO (0) mouse nest.
All cars did good in the cold but for one covered hoppers home made metal cat walks came unglued.
So I'm very happy with this.
The skylights and vented roof already did good in last summers heat.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Now get out and line the track. Looks terrible to a track guy. I'll have to get the garden inspector back out there again







Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

PS I already lined the track after the photo was taken. nananaaananan so there!!!!


----------



## Joe Mascitti (Oct 30, 2008)

Looks great Marty!!! BTW...How's that roof going to hold up to those Nebraska hail storms?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

So he say's. Never take one's word. Must make a visual inspection.







. Follow up inspection is always necessary to verify corrections per FRA. At least that's what I did. Later RJD


----------

